# Monitor Audio Owners?



## darkninja67

Just wondering who here is a MA enthusiast? I currently own a pair of the RS6 in walnut. Selling them Thursday to upgrade to a pair of rosewood GS60s. Anyone else love this speaker brand?


----------



## gotchaforce

own:RS6 in rose nut

 need to audition GS20s or GS60s to see if i want to upgrade to them... did you audition them? it seems a lot of MA people just jump right into the gold signature series

 drinking the MA kool aid...


----------



## soundboy

MA Bronze B2 owner here.


----------



## Headphony

Yup, I have a pair of RS6's and a pair of BR2's here. Luv'em.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_own:RS6 in rose nut

 need to audition GS20s or GS60s to see if i want to upgrade to them... did you audition them? it seems a lot of MA people just jump right into the gold signature series

 drinking the MA kool aid..._

 

Buying blind as my local place is not getting them in for awhile. Going by how I like the RS6 and by recommendations on AVS. 

 I doubt they are 4 times better than my RS6 pair but I am thinking they are everything the RS6 is and a lot more.


 Good to see some owners of Monitor Audio here.


----------



## AceOfWands

I own a cherry RS1 pair over here.....Love the spaceness and spectrum , Some people say they lack bass , but for my tastes its perfect...
 I just need a good amp now.


----------



## powerslave

Have a used set of S1's, wonderful sound in my small room. Love that warm british sound.


----------



## AceOfWands

Yeah I love those RS1 too


----------



## cvc

I'm using Monitor Silver Series 9i for my mains and the matching 12 center speaker. In other words, I'm happy..
Stereophile: Monitor Audio Silver 9i loudspeaker


----------



## orkney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Buying blind as my local place is not getting them in for awhile. Going by how I like the RS6 and by recommendations on AVS. 

 I doubt they are 4 times better than my RS6 pair but I am thinking they are everything the RS6 is and a lot more.


 Good to see some owners of Monitor Audio here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had the GS20s and liked them a lot. Great detail, timing and speed and worked well in several tricky rooms. I have also auditioned the 60s and they too are superb speakers, with a more even tonal balance than their little brethren IMHO. I ended up swapping the 20s for another brand of standmount following changes elsewhere in my system but the series is excellent across the board, from sonics to finish and presentation. You ought to be delighted with your purchase.

 best,

 o


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *orkney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the GS20s and liked them a lot. Great detail, timing and speed and worked well in several tricky rooms. I have also auditioned the 60s and they too are superb speakers, with a more even tonal balance than their little brethren IMHO. I ended up swapping the 20s for another brand of standmount following changes elsewhere in my system but the series is excellent across the board, from sonics to finish and presentation. You ought to be delighted with your purchase.

 best,

 o_

 

Thanks for the impressions. I am looking at the Salk Song Towers once again which can be had for $1999 with upgraded tweeter and finish. I will probably go GS60 though.

 BTW which standmounts did you go with?


----------



## unclejr

Silver RS-1s. My room is small, so these are perfect. Paired with a Rega Brio 3 amp and wired with AudioQuest Bi-wired Rocket 44s. No mention of source for now ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ONLY thing lacking in these speakers as an obvious, stated flaw, for me, is openness on large orchestral works. Audible difference from the RS-6s. Delivers acoustic bass for me beautifully, and works so well with my small combo jazz tastes in my room that I can't ask for anything more. Except quality sources.


----------



## orkney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the impressions. I am looking at the Salk Song Towers once again which can be had for $1999 with upgraded tweeter and finish. I will probably go GS60 though.

 BTW which standmounts did you go with?_

 

I don't know the Salk Song speakers. I auditioned quite a few brands and models and finally went with the new Paradigm Reference S2.2 with the beryllium tweeters. Lots of choices in this price range obviously and I'd never thought of myself as a Paradigm guy exactly but I was moving down from MartinLogan Vantages and these offered the closest thing to an ESL-like treble and midrange of the speakers I auditioned. I've recently downsized to a Saturn/Stingray/Chord Signature setup and in our loft room with its awkward dormer windows and sloping ceiling, the front-ported S2s were quicker and cleaner and with a bit less treble bite than the GS20s. At this quality level though it's really horses for courses, and I REALLY enjoyed the MA speakers in the time I had them. I would certainly look very closely at the 60s if and when space allowed. They have a great balance of virtues and few flaws, though you might want to avoid anything upstream with an etched or spitty treble. Very musical speakers with wonderful solidity and presence and a little more tonally to my taste than the also-impressive designs from Spendor and ProAc that I listened to. 

 enjoy and best,

 o


----------



## darkninja67

well my journey is finished (as far as speakers go, still need a new front end):


----------



## gotchaforce

damn those are friggin sweet.. im jealous

 what speaker cables are those?? neotechs or something??


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_damn those are friggin sweet.. im jealous

 what speaker cables are those?? neotechs or something??_

 

Thanks.

 They are Calabrine cables all around. The build quality is very nice and they sound pretty damned good to me. I am not a big believer in spending a load on cables. These speaker cables were around $140 or so with discount.


----------



## gotchaforce

oh yeah i remember viewing their website once.. theyre definitely very nice looking for the price. did you buy them online or from the dealer (is there an online discount i dont know about..?)


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh yeah i remember viewing their website once.. theyre definitely very nice looking for the price. did you buy them online or from the dealer (is there an online discount i dont know about..?)_

 

I bought them directly from the website. Hint: Do you belong to Avs forums?


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought them directly from the website. Hint: Do you belong to Avs forums? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes but im not finding anything with the search function...


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes but im not finding anything with the search function..._

 

go to the main forum page and look on the ads on the right. There is a link with a coupon for 10% off for Avs members.

 The Golds sound so good. Pulled a ton of hours at work this week and decided to relax with some Opeth (Damnation).


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_go to the main forum page and look on the ads on the right. There is a link with a coupon for 10% off for Avs members.

 The Golds sound so good. Pulled a ton of hours at work this week and decided to relax with some Opeth (Damnation)._

 

woops was browsing with adblock on.. thanks


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Great thread! I'm very interested in buying a MA bookshelf myself, but I'm in doubt about which one would be ideal for me: the RS1 or the BR2? My room is rather small (10 m2) and my favorite music is Jazz (especially with small combo's). But from time to time I listen to some Pop and Rock too, so the speakers need to be pretty all-round. Is the RS1 worth the extra money? There are two things that might be a problem with the RS1: some people find the RS1 too bright (which can cause listening fatigue) and I don't know if the rear bass-port would be ideal in my room (cause I can't take more than 30 to 40 cm distance to the back-wall). That's why I am thinking that the BR2 could possibly be the best solution for me, even though the looks and buildquality is far inferior to the RS1. Who can help me making the right decision? TIA


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great thread! I'm very interested in buying a MA bookshelf myself, but I'm in doubt about which one would be ideal for me: the RS1 or the BR2? My room is rather small (10 m2) and my favorite music is Jazz (especially with small combo's). But from time to time I listen to some Pop and Rock too, so the speakers need to be pretty all-round. Is the RS1 worth the extra money? There are two things that might be a problem with the RS1: some people find the RS1 too bright (which can cause listening fatigue) and I don't know if the rear bass-port would be ideal in my room (cause I can't take more than 30 to 40 cm distance to the back-wall). That's why I am thinking that the BR2 could possibly be the best solution for me, even though the looks and buildquality is far inferior to the RS1. Who can help me making the right decision? TIA_

 

I would go with the RS1 as it is just a better speaker all around. Yeah you pay more but it is a better model line.
 I always thought of MA speakers being bright but once I actually listened to them that opinion faded fast.

 As for placement, I believe MA supplies the RS1 with a port "bung" or plug for near wall placement as well. 

 All the components are better on the RS series. Real wood veneer, a true C-CAM woofer and better build quality.

 Can you swing a GS1? That would be even better but then you are really pushing the price envelope.


----------



## Mozhoven

I just purchased a used pair of MA-303's for $170. Is that a good deal? It seems so to me, at least sound-wise. I've used Paradigm Titans for years, only to be banished to Bose Hell because my wife thinks the Titan's are "too big". _Sheesh_. So, they went to a friends house who has had them so long, I couldn't bring myself to ask for them back. _Enter Craigslist._ I think I struck Gold.

 I'm building a 300 sqft. studio (I'm a sculptor) and am setting up a dedicated two speaker system with my older Onkyo receiver, Onkyo CD player, & Toshiba 40gb Gigabeat (rockbox OS). I'm pretty excited seeing as how this will give me an opportunity to enjoy these speakers 8 hours a day. I was worried about buying the speakers sight-unseen, especially since reviews are very hard to find. However, as soon as I got home and plugged them in, well, I was blown away. 

 Even using the lowliest speaker wire and interconnects (new ones on the way), they sounded richer, deeper, and crisper than anything I've ever owned. Timing is spot-on. Honestly, I never heard of Monitor Audio prior to coming across that ad, seems like they are England's best-kept secret over here. I would definitely describe their sound as warm. I was concerned about my Onkyo 60watt receiver not being able to drive them well, especially in the bass-dept, but I am please to say the bass is more than ample. No sub needed. I am a violist and have shared the "bass side" of the orchestra for 20 years now with the cellists beside me and bassists behind me. It takes _a lot_ of bass to satisfy my needs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These speakers really deliver without sacrificing the delicate upper-registers of the orchestra. I've also found the soundstage for acoustic music is quite large, and they handle rock and new age music without breaking a sweat. 

 Anyone else own the 303's? What do you think about them? How do they compare to their more modern counterparts - the BR5, RS6, or the GS20? I'm curious of their "status" back in their day (circa 1990-95) 
 Specifically, were they MA's entry-level floorstanding speaker, or something more? 

 Ok, I feel better now. Now make me feel even better about my purchase...


----------



## Straby

A BR5 in walnut owner here. Absolutely love them. They have exactly the sound signature I love, and I don't even get the best of them with my Pioneer amp (the Marantz amp I heard matched so much better with the BR5's). My room is pretty small, so an upgrade to the RS series would be a waste of money at the moment.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would go with the RS1 as it is just a better speaker all around. Yeah you pay more but it is a better model line.
 I always thought of MA speakers being bright but once I actually listened to them that opinion faded fast.

 As for placement, I believe MA supplies the RS1 with a port "bung" or plug for near wall placement as well. 

 All the components are better on the RS series. Real wood veneer, a true C-CAM woofer and better build quality.

 Can you swing a GS1? That would be even better but then you are really pushing the price envelope._

 

Thanks for the reply! A GS10 - I suppose you just forgot the zero - is unfortunately too expensive. I will buy an Arcam Solo Mini first and then I will try them with the RS 1's. I will give the Dynaudio Audience 42's a listen too as I heard great things about them.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the reply! A GS10 - I suppose you just forgot the zero - is unfortunately too expensive. I will buy an Arcam Solo Mini first and then I will try them with the RS 1's. I will give the Dynaudio Audience 42's a listen too as I heard great things about them._

 

Yeah I think I was posting in the beer thread that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The RS-1 should be a nice speaker too. I plan on doing a full RS home theater oneday soon.

 Definitely check out the huge AVS thread in the speaker forum for MA speakers.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I think I was posting in the beer thread that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The RS-1 should be a nice speaker too. I plan on doing a full RS home theater oneday soon.

 Definitely check out the huge AVS thread in the speaker forum for MA speakers._

 

I knew I have seen your nickname before. FYI, my nick over there is 'Audiofoolius'. See you around!


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I knew I have seen your nickname before. FYI, my nick over there is 'Audiofoolius'. See you around!_

 

Yeah my name is on a ton of forums. I tend to get around.


----------



## feverfive

Any of you MA owners think the RS1's would be worth a damn nearfield (either on a desk or on stands next to a desk)?


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any of you MA owners think the RS1's would be worth a damn nearfield (either on a desk or on stands next to a desk)?_

 

on a desk probably not as far as reflections go. Stand mounted would be a pretty good way to go though.


----------



## technetium

Well I love my Rs-1´s in black, connected to my Linn setup via Nordost Red Dawn. I use them standing on my Montana Bookcase (also black  ) and then placed on SD-feet in audiophil version, NICE!


----------



## paaj

just upgraded from some old dusty and tired KEF speakers. got the GS10, which are totally awesome. first listened to a bunch of cheaper stuff that got some good reviews, but they really lacked bass so i listened to some better speakers, and after hearing these i couldn't go back. 
 they just sound so clear and detailed and got a nice tight bass. and the right size for my room. now i think i've caught the upgrade virus (well... obviously got it before this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). 
 but not entirely happy with my source, it's just to bright. thinking about an apogee duet but haven't really seen any comparisons. any recommendations?


----------



## Kclone

I have the MA GS-60s. IMO the Monitor Audio stuff is some of the nicest looking speakers around. They do everything in house and the build quality is excellent. Of course they sound great too. I am driving mine with a Red Wine Audio Signature 70.2 monoblocks and it sounds outstanding, especially on good recordings. Have any of you guys checked out the MA thread on the AVS forum? Lots of good info there.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kclone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the MA GS-60s. IMO the Monitor Audio stuff is some of the nicest looking speakers around. They do everything in house and the build quality is excellent. Of course they sound great too. I am driving mine with a Red Wine Audio Signature 70.2 monoblocks and it sounds outstanding, especially on good recordings. Have any of you guys checked out the MA thread on the AVS forum? Lots of good info there._

 

MA builds the drivers in house IIRC. The speakers are made in their Chinese factory.

 They are some nice looking speakers though. Love them naked.

 Yeah I frequent that thread a lot over at AVS. There are some good people there too.

 EDIT: Oh crap dude, I did not notice your name here. What's up Kclone?? Small world I guess.


----------



## TheAnomaly

hi,

 i want to start drinking the MA kool aid too. looking to purchase the RS1s, but i'm not too keen on the $600 list my local dealer wants. what should i do? the best thing i can find is that Saturday Audio is (or was) offering them for $400 on sale for some period of time but they are now sold out.

 they currently have the RS2s in stock (or so their website says), but what little info i can find on them suggests that they may not be built to the same standards as the RS1? they are certainly discontinued, and i can't find an "official" review of them anywhere on the internet. the listings on audiogon in my price range are fairly minimal, although i could spring for the RS6s and not get stands or a future sub (though i was really hoping to spend under $600 if at all possible, and going for RS6s would break that...but it is not an insurmountable difference). that idea is looking more attractive, depending on what Saturday Audio says (they didn't return my call and their working hours are, how you say, "limited") regarding their current MA stock.

 i'm in a bedroom (12 x 10 x 7.5, we'll say), so would the RS6 even be feasible? i'm going to be buying a T-amp, either the nuforce Icon or the KingRex T20U, so i need an efficient speaker that is suitable for close placement (3-4 feet from listening position). 

 so i guess i'm asking for both speaker and dealer/reseller recommendations, heh. i'd like to stay with the Silver line; the Bronze i heard at the local dealer was not bad, but i can afford to step it up a level and want to get the best that i can for between $400 and $700.


----------



## darkninja67

TheAnomaly, You should give Matt Eiser (AudioArchitect @ AVS) a PM or call. He can get you good deals on the RS1 or RS6. Tell him Bill (darkninja67) sent you too. No commission, I just like recommending him as he is a great guy.

 I think the RS6 will be too much for that seating distance IMO. Plus they will run you closer to $800 at least. Try Audiogon as well. You can find NIB RS6s for $700 or so sometimes.


----------



## tygger

Great thread, thanks!
 I've got a question to MA enthusiasts. I've been using M1 Gold for several years in a very small room and just loved those speakers. Later, when I moved to more spacious listening environment, where the mini monitors started sounding a bit thin I swapped them for Br2 hoping to get the same MA house sound (for twice the price of M1 Gold). Maybe there's something wrong with my hearing, but I was really surprised when the sound sig turned completely different from what I expected from a pair of MA. Less detail, more HT-like punch in the bass department, kind of veiled overall.
 Did any of you ever noticed the difference between older MA speakers and the current generation?


----------



## TheAnomaly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_TheAnomaly, You should give Matt Eiser (AudioArchitect @ AVS) a PM or call. He can get you good deals on the RS1 or RS6. Tell him Bill (darkninja67) sent you too. No commission, I just like recommending him as he is a great guy.

 I think the RS6 will be too much for that seating distance IMO. Plus they will run you closer to $800 at least. Try Audiogon as well. You can find NIB RS6s for $700 or so sometimes._

 

thanks a lot! i am going to seek him out now. should i just use your forum name then?


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAnomaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks a lot! i am going to seek him out now. should i just use your forum name then?_

 

yeah that is fine. he knows me.
 here is his website:
AUDIO ARCHITECT - exceptional home theater. no exceptions.


----------



## Quokka

I have the MA Silver S8's in rose wood.

 I'm driving them using a Rotel 1062 amp and Arcam CD93.


----------



## devotee101

I've got a pair of RS6s and an RSLCR centre, all in walnut. Lovely speakers, just wish I had a better amp for music. Currently using a Sony STR-DA1200ES home cinema amp and Pioneer DV 868 for spinning CDs & SACDs.


----------



## TheAnomaly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah that is fine. he knows me.
 here is his website:
AUDIO ARCHITECT - exceptional home theater. no exceptions._

 

thanks, shot him an e-mail this morning. i hope he comes through, because i've only got one other choice for MA if he doesn't!


----------



## Kclone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MA builds the drivers in house IIRC. The speakers are made in their Chinese factory.

 They are some nice looking speakers though. Love them naked.

 Yeah I frequent that thread a lot over at AVS. There are some good people there too.

 EDIT: Oh crap dude, I did not notice your name here. What's up Kclone?? Small world I guess._

 

Hey there darkninja67. Yeah you are right about only the drivers in house. Yeah small world. The more time I spend with the GS60s, the more of a MA fanboy I am becoming. It is just great to sit down and listen to them, and to look at them is just icing in the cake. I guess the one thing I just can't understand is why MA does not get more attention. They really are great at their price points.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAnomaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks, shot him an e-mail this morning. i hope he comes through, because i've only got one other choice for MA if he doesn't!_

 

He will not steer you wrong. Trust me.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kclone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there darkninja67. Yeah you are right about only the drivers in house. Yeah small world. The more time I spend with the GS60s, the more of a MA fanboy I am becoming. It is just great to sit down and listen to them, and to look at them is just icing in the cake. I guess the one thing I just can't understand is why MA does not get more attention. They really are great at their price points._

 

in the mid 1990s I always thought of MA being this really high end brand. I was using Paradigm, PSB, and DefTech back then. It was nice to see how affordable their higher end stuff is. And you can get great sound for $800 or so in the RS6.


----------



## Kclone

in the mid 90s I had a the Paradigm MK11se. They were big for my small townhouse living room. Back then I didn't know anything, just that I wanted a great stereo. The sales man at the audio shop didn't ask about my room or anything. They were not bad speakers, just the wrong room. Which PSB did you own?


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kclone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_in the mid 90s I had a the Paradigm MK11se. They were big for my small townhouse living room. Back then I didn't know anything, just that I wanted a great stereo. The sales man at the audio shop didn't ask about my room or anything. They were not bad speakers, just the wrong room. Which PSB did you own?_

 

I had Paradigm Monitor 7s, as well as their Studio Monitors (were highly praised at the time) as well as some PSB Stratus Golds IIRC.

 Also had some DefTech BP2000s paired to a DT Powerfield 1500. I loved that sub. All powered by Adcom and Marantz mono blocks.


----------



## Kieran Comito

Are you using a sub with the GS-60s for music? I just do not see the need for one as the bass is already pretty hard hitting yet detailed as well. Everyone raves about the mids and highs, but I think the speaker is very balanced although my amp could be helping things out too.


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kieran Comito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you using a sub with the GS-60s for music? I just do not see the need for one as the bass is already pretty hard hitting yet detailed as well. Everyone raves about the mids and highs, but I think the speaker is very balanced although my amp could be helping things out too._

 

No sub as of right now. Plan on using a HSU VTF3 Mk.III or a SVS SB-12 Plus. The GS60 is very balanced top to bottom IMO. Nothing stands out at all. I do find it has more depth front to back than width left to right in terms of localization and soundstage. Others have noted the opposite though.

 Which amp are you using? Parasound Halo A23 here. A lot of people use the Halo with MA speakers.


----------



## Kclone

I find it depends on the recording if it is more wide or more deep. These speakers can be a bit frustrating at times. Some of my favorite albums from a music standpoint but are not the best produced sound like crap on the MAs. However, when I put in something that is a good recording, these speakers really shine. I know that is the case with most speakers, but with the MA's it is even more so. Anyone else find this to be the case? Does the Silver series also have this charactoristic?


----------



## papomaster

I am using the RS5s in walnut finish with spikes covers. Had them during the 30 days sale that occured after they had exposed in the FSI. Usually, they go for 1100 CDN throughout the country. They were on sale for 750, and I had a demo pair with no blemishes and full warranty for 700. Right now, I'm driving them with a pioneer A-35R. I have to bring the knob at 12 o'clock to make them too loud, so I guess they would require about 30 watts to reach sufficient volumes (pioneer rates the A-35R at 45W RMS into 8 ohms, and the RS5 are 6 ohms).

 Who here uses tubes to drive their MA speakers?


----------



## RuiCanela

Ex RS1 owner were! Very good speakers for that price rage! Maybe a bit bright....I change for Rega speakers I own now Rega R3, much better than RS1 and upgrading for R5! Rega are "another world" far beyond MA.....
 Rui


----------



## feverfive

Well, I just took delivery of a brand new pair of RS6's today [snuck back home to wait for UPS]... I know break-in time is suggested, but all I can say is that RS6's might be one of the best speaker bargains around!! These sound terrific in my humble setup (2-channel only w/ a powered sub). I figure these will give me a good 9 - 12 months of enjoyment at which time I'll be wanting to upgrade.


----------



## Kclone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RuiCanela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ex RS1 owner were! Very good speakers for that price rage! Maybe a bit bright....I change for Rega speakers I own now Rega R3, much better than RS1 and upgrading for R5! Rega are "another world" far beyond MA.....
 Rui_

 

Rega must be darn good to be "another world" from the MA's. Just curious, are they priced simular to the MA's? I have the Rega Saturn, so if they do speakers like they do CD players, that is a big plus.


----------



## RuiCanela

The price is very similar, and you can get much better mids, highs without harsh and better bass (comparing MA RS6 to Rega R5).
 R5 is easier to place correctly in your living room because it has bass reflex port firering forward..


----------



## Kieran Comito

Do you know how it would compare to the GS line?


----------



## RuiCanela

Don't spend your time and money in Monitor Audio...you have much better brands for the money: Xavian, Proarc, Merlin, Rega, Usher.......
 Monitor Audio was a good brand that guy from Paquistan(I think) was the cheif designer, when he left MA was not the same anymore.


----------



## Kclone

So the cheif designer leaves and somehow Monitor Audio develops it's best speaker line yet, the Platinums? Yeah, okay. You may prefer other brands, while others may prefer the MA's. So you are saying at given price points, there is a lot of better speakers out there then MA? I have heard a lot of speakers, and yes, there is plenty of "better" speakers out there, but not at the same prices. If you can find speaker lines at the same price points that can sound better the MA's, then you are doing good.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kclone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the cheif designer leaves and somehow Monitor Audio develops it's best speaker line yet, the Platinums? Yeah, okay. You may prefer other brands, while others may prefer the MA's. So you are saying at given price points, there is a lot of better speakers out there then MA? I have heard a lot of speakers, and yes, there is plenty of "better" speakers out there, but not at the same prices. If you can find speaker lines at the same price points that can sound better the MA's, then you are doing good._

 

The Platinums are not cheap (PL300 SUPERSONIDO - denon, marantz, B&W, in focus, sonus faber, JM-LAB... is 8990,00€), and for example ProArc Response D28 (SUPERSONIDO - denon, marantz, B&W, in focus, sonus faber, JM-LAB... ) 4.940,00€ and is a much better souding speaker! (i've heard both) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 If you never heard MA Studio 20 (befor the cheif designer left) you don't know what i'm saying....


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RuiCanela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Platinums are not cheap (PL300 SUPERSONIDO - denon, marantz, B&W, in focus, sonus faber, JM-LAB... is 8990,00€), and for example ProArc Response D28 (SUPERSONIDO - denon, marantz, B&W, in focus, sonus faber, JM-LAB... ) 4.940,00€ and is a much better souding speaker! (i've heard both) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If you never heard MA Studio 20 (befor the cheif designer left) you don't know what i'm saying...._

 

The Platinums may not be cheap but they compete favorably with speakers a lot more expensive than they are.

 I heard the Regas and ProAcs in the same room as the Silvers and Golds. For the money it was no comparison. The MAs were just better top to bottom.

 Oh yeah, this is kind of a Monitor Audio owner's thread.


----------



## Kclone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RuiCanela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Platinums are not cheap (PL300 SUPERSONIDO - denon, marantz, B&W, in focus, sonus faber, JM-LAB... is 8990,00€), and for example ProArc Response D28 (SUPERSONIDO - denon, marantz, B&W, in focus, sonus faber, JM-LAB... ) 4.940,00€ and is a much better souding speaker! (i've heard both) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 If you never heard MA Studio 20 (befor the cheif designer left) you don't know what i'm saying...._

 


 My point about the Plats. was not how much they cost, but who designed them. You said MA is not any good anymore since their main designer left. I just thought is was strange they would go out and engineer their best speaker yet right after their top dog left. The fact that MA can do this tells me their design team is still very good. Performance aside, their build quality embarrasses most other speakers.


----------



## RuiCanela

Thank god I've diferent hears from yours.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Oh yeah, this is not my thread!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a MA exowner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ByeBye!!!


----------

